# hapfo copy lathe or minimax t124needed



## Art Lackey (Oct 26, 2008)

I work in a shop where i use two copy lathes. But i need to have one at home so i'm looking for a used hapfo or minimax t124 copy lathe if you know where one is in driving distance of ct. Please let me know. ---art l


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Can't help you there. I'm currently testing a Vega duplicator to see how they work. It's a nice machine but then I have never been able to work on one of the high end machines.


----------

